# cracking knuckles



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 21, 2008)

do you ?
if so, what parts?

i dont really. but sometimes i crack my toes (kinda weird i guess)
actually the sound of cracking knuckles makes me cringe...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 21, 2008)

I crack my fingers, my toes, my right shoulder, my neck and my knees.


EDIT : Oh, and my jaw, sometimes, too.


----------



## Prime (Apr 21, 2008)

I use to but i found out it gives you some sort of disease if you do it a lot so i stopped.


----------



## moozxy (Apr 21, 2008)

No, I used to but now I think it's horrible. Especially when girls do it.


----------



## Westside (Apr 21, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> I use to but i found out it gives you some sort of disease if you do it a lot so i stopped.


What disease?  I do it alot...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 21, 2008)

i heard it gives you arthritis
but it might just be a myth
it does make your knuckles like bigger and bulgier
i shouldve made another option for 'used to crack knuckles'
my badd


----------



## iggy2kX (Apr 21, 2008)

I crack my knuckles (can crack non-stop), neck, upper and lower back, wrists, ankles, kneecaps, toes, left shoulder (can crack non-stop), jaw (can crack non-stop) and elbows if i stretch hard enough.


----------



## Prime (Apr 21, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> -x1_0_nt- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That disease


----------



## TaeK (Apr 21, 2008)

Arthritis isn't a disease, it's not infectious


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 21, 2008)

Cracking your knuckles  doesn't give you arthritis. All it does is wear down your joints and you eventually lose your grip strength.


----------



## Jax (Apr 21, 2008)

I crack my fingers, my neck, my back (shoulders, I guess) and my big toes.


----------



## science (Apr 21, 2008)

Cracking your knuckles does not give you arthritis. The cracking noise just comes from fluid moving from one side of the joint to the other (I think. I read it about 6 years ago)

I crack my fingers (3 joints on each finger), thumbs (both joints), my hands (not fingers, my actual hand), my neck, shoulders, my back, my tail bone, my wrist (non stop, but only one wrist), kneecaps (non stop), toes, foot (not toes, the whole foot), ankle (not stop, only one ankle though), and recently, my elbows.


----------



## PBC (Apr 21, 2008)

I can crack each of my joints in my fingers. 3 cracks per finger. 2 per thumb of course. I once went on a cracking spree in the middle of class, not really paying attention and when I looked up the professor was staring at me! He asked how many I could do...quick math in my head...3x8 + 2x2 = 28 cracks.


----------



## tomqman (Apr 21, 2008)

i crack my penis once a day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





my hands do it when i make a fist and i crack my back and my feet. sometimes my neck


----------



## moozxy (Apr 21, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Cracking your knuckles does not give you arthritis. The cracking noise just comes from fluid moving from one side of the joint to the other (I think. I read it about 6 years ago)
> 
> I crack my fingers (3 joints on each finger), thumbs (both joints), my hands (not fingers, my actual hand), my neck, shoulders, my back, my *tail bone*, my wrist (non stop, but only one wrist), kneecaps (non stop), toes, foot (not toes, the whole foot), ankle (not stop, only one ankle though), and recently, my elbows.


O.o How?


----------



## science (Apr 21, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can do that too. Sometimes I crack my knuckles to the beat of a song like that lol. Usually O Canada


----------



## moozxy (Apr 21, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahha


----------



## science (Apr 21, 2008)

Aww crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahaha


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 21, 2008)

science, I can't do it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 21, 2008)

Do aikido or jiu-jutsu and you'll soon learn about cracking knuckes and joints!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 21, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Do aikido or jiu-jutsu and you'll soon learn about cracking knuckes and joints!



I did Aikido for years ... it counter-pointed my boxing skills


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 21, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Niiice! Wing Chung and Boxing (proper boxing, not windmill boxing!) are the hardest styles to fight against using just Aikido, they're definitely a lethal combination together.  Aikido is an amazing, but it's only really at it's most effective against fighters who use all their bodyweight in every move they make when fighting.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Orc (Apr 21, 2008)

Nope. Sometimes my neck but only when I wake up.

Also:


			
				science said:
			
		

> You have to clench your butt cheeks together really tight, and it hurts pretty bad the first time you do it, but it gets easier and less painful each time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Apr 22, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Cracking your knuckles does not give you arthritis. The cracking noise just comes from fluid moving from one side of the joint to the other (I think. I read it about 6 years ago)
> 
> I crack my fingers (3 joints on each finger), thumbs (both joints), my hands (not fingers, my actual hand), my neck, shoulders, my back, my tail bone, my wrist (non stop, but only one wrist), kneecaps (non stop), toes, foot (not toes, the whole foot), ankle (not stop, only one ankle though), and recently, my elbows.


I can pop most of what you do, and my hips too =/ Generally everywhere except for the small joints and the tailbone. I'm not sure if my jaw counts because I still haven't gotten my wisdom teeth removed.

EDIT: I can do my ribs too, just not repeatedly.


----------



## Dunny (Apr 22, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Cracking your knuckles does not give you arthritis. The cracking noise just comes from fluid moving from one side of the joint to the other (I think. I read it about 6 years ago)
> 
> Not quite - but you're close. X-Rays taken during the "cracking" process show small crescents of gas (in this case, nitrogen) forming due to the pressure exerted. The pressure causes the nitrogen to leave the synovial fluid in bubbles, which causes the cracking sound. When the pressure is released, the nitrogen is re-absorbed. Cracking your knuckles does not reduce strength of grip, or have any detrimental effects later in life, according to current evidence.
> 
> QUOTE(TaeK @ Apr 21 2008, 07:01 PM) Arthritis isn't a disease, it's not infectious



Again, almost right - The majority of Arthritis sufferers have what is known as "rheumatoid" arthritis, which is (according to current research) caused by a viral infection most likely acquired during early childhood which manifests itself as deformed joints much later in life.

As for Osteoarthritis (the other most common form), we have pretty much no idea what causes it - but it is more common in women and people with an obesity problem, so may be linked to those two factors. A lot of sources claim that joint injury or repeated strain may cause Osteoarthritis later in life, but there is no evidence to support that theory at the current time.

D.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Apr 23, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I crack my fingers, my toes, my right shoulder, my neck and my knees.
> 
> 
> EDIT : Oh, and my jaw, sometimes, too.


Yeah, I crack everything several times aday. I cant help it. It feels good and my joints get sooo stiff....


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 24, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what you mean ... it is a relief sometimes lol


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 24, 2008)

I think cracking knuckles is weird.  Kinda freaks me out too.



			
				tomqman said:
			
		

> i crack my penis once a day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't go crazy but your sig is too big.  Limit is 50 kb, I think.  That first gif is like 70 ish.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Apr 24, 2008)

Altogether too much, altogether too easily.

I've cracked portions of my skeleton I wasn't aware could do it at all. I'd like to know what is cracking in my rib cage.

Finger joints, wrist joints, elbow joints, hip joints, knee joints, toe joints, I can make a really epic noise with neck joints.

I tell people it's because I was a rush assembly


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 24, 2008)

I once went a couple days without cracking my neck, and it was getting really achy and stiff ... I was stood in the line at a bank, and I just had to crack it ...

So, I whipped my head around, in the motion I use to crack it, and it was a long, bone-snapping kinda sound ... really loud ... serious horror movie sound effect quality ... and the girl behind me fainted lol


----------



## DarkAura (Apr 24, 2008)

Lol I wish I could freak people out like that.  Almost like remotely honking a car horn when someone walks by.  I usually don't crack anything, but I always hurt my toes.  Like my right big toenail is totally busted.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 24, 2008)

I always crack my knuckles at home and school, and whenever my mom hears me she's like "DON'T DO THAT YOU'LL GET ARTHRITIS!!!1!"


----------



## Sephi (Apr 24, 2008)

I just normally crack my knuckles, my toes and my back.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 4, 2008)

I crack my knuckles all the time.  My parents always told me that bs about "if you crack your knuckles, they'll grow all big and ugly".  And you know what mom and dad, NOT TRUE!


----------



## Dingler (May 4, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I once went a couple days without cracking my neck, and it was getting really achy and stiff ... I was stood in the line at a bank, and I just had to crack it ...
> 
> So, I whipped my head around, in the motion I use to crack it, and it was a long, bone-snapping kinda sound ... really loud ... serious horror movie sound effect quality ... and the girl behind me fainted lol
> Insta-win!
> ...


Parents know shit!


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 4, 2008)

I so =O


----------



## distorted.freque (May 4, 2008)

I crack my knuckles all the time, especially when I'm bored. Or nervous...


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 7, 2008)

Fingers
Toes
Back (when I stay long at the computer or playing games, which is not that often)
Neck (only when I do Sight Training)


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 8, 2008)

fingers, toes, neck and chest.

But how do u guys crack your nose?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 8, 2008)

hybridkit said:
			
		

> But how do u guys crack your nose?


smash it against a wall
you'll definitely hear the crack


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2008)

Some of my finger knuckles can crack indefinitely.  I can also crack my back 'n neck 'n ankles and toes ... but not indefinitely ... but they are all pretty loud.  A lot of people cringe when I crack my neck in public.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't like slightly dislocating my fingers at the knuckle. i hate using long definitions.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 8, 2008)

I do it all the time at work, if I don't my hands feel a bit strange after an hour or so.

I like doing it by just sorta grabbing my thumb in my palm and squeezing till it cracks


----------



## science (Jun 8, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> I do it all the time at work, if I don't my hands feel a bit strange after an hour or so.
> 
> I like doing it by just sorta grabbing my thumb in my palm and squeezing till it cracks



Thats a good way to do it :thumbsup:


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 8, 2008)

Lets see: Toes, elbow, kneecap, neck, jaw, knuckles, ankle, wrist, back, shoulder.

I think that's it.  Cracking joints relieves stress, I do it all the time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And how the hell do you come up with these topics?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 8, 2008)

I crack my neck at various angles... also my fingers, my thumb, my toes, my back, my elbow, and my kneecap


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 10, 2008)

Usually my neck and knuckles. Don't do it often though but I used to do it all the time as a kid.


----------



## legendofphil (Jun 10, 2008)

A lot of joints on my body crack on their own.


----------



## SkH (Jun 10, 2008)

Ooo now I feel... weird. I can't grab now anything safely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways good thread, my classmate does that a lot. OK, me too, though just some of my fingers, my back, and rarely my knee(s), because I don't know how.

Any ideas?


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 10, 2008)

i hate it i really hate it when a guys cracks his knuckles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 let alone other body parts.


----------



## darkangel5000 (Jun 10, 2008)

Mh, knuckles, ankles, wrists, knees, neck and my toes. 

I like the crackling sound a lot and when I'm bored it's like a time filler as my knuckles doesn't crackle that fast, even if I try it harder :q


----------



## dice (Jun 10, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> moozxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have many body parts that I can crack, including my tailbone... not through your method though


----------



## OSW (Jun 10, 2008)

I crack my neck and back fairly regularly (maybe once a day or 2 days)
sometimes its just uncontrollable, it cracks when i wasn't even trying to crack it.
other times i feel very tense and it relieves me.

i don't intentionally crack my knees and feet, but they seem to crack themselves sometimes too.

occasionally i crack my ribs too, by stretching out my chest excessively.



			
				thebobevil said:
			
		

> I once went a couple days without cracking my neck, and it was getting really achy and stiff ... I was stood in the line at a bank, and I just had to crack it ...
> 
> So, I whipped my head around, in the motion I use to crack it, and it was a long, bone-snapping kinda sound ... really loud ... serious horror movie sound effect quality ... and the girl behind me fainted lol


that made me LMAO.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure this gives you arthritis, as it's making your joints pop and rub against each other. Tbf, it probably doesn't increase the chance of it that much though. Constant typing and game-playing (which most of us do) is more likely to give us arthritis early. Isn't that a nice thought? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:
Aha, I read that Wikipedia article, obviously I'm wrong then. Though I may be right on the count of typing and gaming. Also, I can't really pop or crack my joints, and I don't really see the point. Though I know a lot of people who do.


----------



## Commander (Jun 11, 2008)

Clicking your joints is simply forming a air pocket which then pops I don't see how that can cause arthritis.

I can click most of the joints on my body. But my left leg clicks all the time (even when walking) after a snapped the bone in two places aswell as my left hand because I broke that also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~ Commander


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 12, 2008)

I crack my fingers about a billion times a day, I can never do that imposing cracking-all-knuckles-at-once thing because of this. But it gives me something to do when I'm either really really bored or nervous.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Jun 14, 2008)

I always crack my knuckles


----------



## science (Jun 14, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha how do you do it? I'm looking for new ways, because clenching my ass in public is kinda embarrassing


----------



## asd135246 (Sep 6, 2008)

I usually crack my knuckles and sometimes my back and neck.

I still remember when i was in the middle of an exam and cracked my knuckles.
Everyone in the class made a look saying: who the hell did that?


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 6, 2008)

I crack my neck more often now, but I still occasionally crack my knuckles from time to time.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Sep 7, 2008)

Cracking your knuckles does not give you arthritis but there was a study where an amount of people where instructed to crack their knuckles whenever they could on only one hand for several years. The study resulted in the chosen hand of most of the participants being weaker than the other. That's why I don't crack my knuckles any more but my knees, ankles, back and wrists I do.


----------



## 4zndude345 (Sep 7, 2008)

o man i crack my fingers my bones in the fingers so that like a combo my toes my tail bone my neck my knees my elbow you know what im take a video and upload on youutbe for your guys to see


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 7, 2008)

i usually put my knuckles down on a table and crack them all at the same time.


----------



## eclipsevader123 (Sep 30, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> do you ?
> if so, what parts?
> 
> i dont really. but sometimes i crack my toes (kinda weird i guess)
> actually the sound of cracking knuckles makes me cringe...


me too, my gf in texas would always try to crack my fingers, but I would pull away, its gross.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 8, 2008)

I do it all the time for no reason

*cracks knuckles*


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 8, 2008)

Sometimes I do, but I try not to because it seems to be bad.

I have to crack my thumbs though, otherwise there are times I can't move them... Really weird really. And I always crack my toes when I wake up.

In rare cases my shoulder cracks, but it really hurts. It started when my shoulder was dislocated, and it never really cured completely.


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 9, 2008)

What about heads >?


----------



## Lelouch (Nov 9, 2008)

arthritis here I come!


----------



## da_head (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah i do alot, and i no it's bad for me >.>


----------



## themuddaload (Nov 9, 2008)

yes i do, once or twice a day.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 9, 2008)

I've cracked my knuckles for most of my life, all three joints in every finger. (yes, thumbs included)
Now that I'm pushing 30 years old, my joints constantly ache on cold days, and my grip isn't as strong as it used to be. At times I absolutely HAVE to pop them to make my hands feel better.
My knuckles are rather large, and now at times they swell to the point where I can't take off my typical size 13 ring.
My family has a history of arthritis, and large knuckles, so A and B may not necessarily be due to C, but I do wish I'd never began that habit. 


Out of curiosity, does anyone else here pop their hips?


----------



## War (Nov 9, 2008)

The only thing I know how to crack is my knucles in 2 places, which I can't always crack... and my toes, which I love cracking. I dunno. It's like masturbating for my feet :]


----------



## Seven (Nov 9, 2008)

Every finger except the index finger, elbow (these come out really randomly), neck, toes, foot.


----------



## Midna (Nov 9, 2008)

There is nothing much wrong with it as far as we know. It can not give you arthritis, that's just what people tell you to get you to stop, and so far, the only repercussions that have been found are lower grip strength and slightly larger joints, and that's from doing it for a long time.


----------



## Good ol' Phi (Nov 9, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> I use to but i found out it gives you some sort of disease if you do it a lot so i stopped.



i stopped a sec ago too


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 9, 2008)

I crack my back too








FEELS GOOD MAN


----------



## GiRPwN (Nov 11, 2008)

I crack fingers, toes, head, leg, ankle. And theres the one joint on ur thumb where if you crack it ffeels AMAZING. Its the finger tip to the next joint and you pull up. Yeah..... HI ARTHRITIS.


----------



## berlinka (Nov 11, 2008)

I voted NO, but not because it's yuck. I just don't do it. I crack my neck. But that's because I've got a computerjob and I have a lot of back aches, as a result I have to stretch my neck regularly, which gives a rather nasty "KRRRK!" sound. But it sure reliefs the tension.


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Nov 11, 2008)

I crack my fingers, wrist, toes, jaw, ankles, back and neck  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Oh, and when I raise my arm, it looks like a bone is getting out of my shoulder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can actually SEE it!
But I usually don't crack all that when there are girls around, it scares them xD lolz
And then they look at me like I'm a freak or something.


----------



## Reaper (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes. Also I can make my fingers touch the back of my hand


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Nov 11, 2008)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> Yes. Also I can make my fingers touch the back of my hand


What the...


----------



## Twiffles (Nov 11, 2008)

Mr. Waffle said:
			
		

> reaper00004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reaper (Nov 11, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> Mr. Waffle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do u want a vid


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Nov 12, 2008)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> Broken Skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES!


----------



## Cermage (Nov 12, 2008)

jesus people who believe the whole cracking knuckles gives you arthritis should actually look it up. its just a wifes tale to stop kids from annoying them by cracking their knuckles. there have been plenty of studies done and all have come up inconclusive.  

i crack my knuckles all the time. FEELS GOOD MAN.


----------



## Reaper (Nov 13, 2008)

Mr. Waffle said:
			
		

> reaper00004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you need to send me a camera. But I could show you irl. And I have to bend it almost all the way to even crack it too


----------



## deathfisaro (Nov 13, 2008)

Some of my friends back when I was in primary school could bend their fingers all the way back. I don't think any of them can still do it.

If you're over 20, I find your fingers disturbing, they should be fully grown and firm as far as my understanding of finger aging goes


----------



## Mr. Waffle (Nov 13, 2008)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> Then you need to send me a camera. But I could show you irl. And I have to bend it almost all the way to even crack it too


How are you going to show me irl? lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't have any plans on going to America


----------



## Brian117 (Nov 13, 2008)

Guys, it has been proven that the Arthritis crap is fake.

The cracking in your knuckles is actually some sort of gas buildup that makes that noise when you pop it.

Go look it up.

EDIT: But on topic.

I crack basically everything I have, and I have lots o.o

EDIT2: Here's a link to some retards that don't believe me.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Does_cracking_yo...e_you_arthritis

Quote-Unquote from a part in it:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> All cracking your knuckles does is release gas build up between the joints and has nothing to do with arthritis.




Congratulations. I just thought you guys a Health tip. You all get A+'s.

Now gtfo out of my classroom! o.o


----------



## Reaper (Nov 15, 2008)

Anyways, all my friends say wwhooaoaaaa when I crack my knuckles due to the bending.


----------

